# Has anyone built their own smoker??



## vecchiobob (Nov 20, 2013)

I was thinking of buying a new smoker and whilst chatting with Danny he suggested why not try and build my own.
I like the idea of a wooden one but I think I will go electric for cooking using an electric element.


----------



## vecchiobob (Nov 20, 2013)

I found something on outdoorcook. It's a British web site.


----------



## baz senior (Nov 20, 2013)

I can recommend an Ugly Drum Smoker, I built one last year and it turns out fantastic food. Once you have got the temp stabilised it will run for hours without any attention. 
I have got a Maverick ET - 73 thermometer, which has an alarm function, just in case things start to go south.

There are loads of images and idea's on this forum, and the rest of the web. They ain't called ugly for nothing, but for a minimal outlay they work superbly.
I used Weber grills to finish off inside, you have to have a bit of chrome somewhere.
Here's some pics of how I put mine together.

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/BBQBAZ/library/Kelling 2013/UDS?sort=3&page=1

Iam getting together a PID controller for it, this will regulate the airflow and temp, so it can be left to it's own devices overnight. I have the PID, but getting my head round the programming is some fun.
Apparently it was developed by a chap called Minorsky, who had the idea of using a predictive controller to steer ships. He perfected it, but the American Navy didn't want it, easier to put someone on the wheel.

But this didn't go to waste, and it is widely used in refrigeration and temp control. 
If you want on, there are a shed load on Ebay, But get one from China, the one's from over here are expensive.

Once I get it sorted, I'll post a thread on it. And whether it works or not, but all the other home brew one's seem to work very well.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello Robert.  I have built many different smokers during my welding years.  Baz is right about the UDS.  They work great.  Adding the PID makes them almost bullet proof.  Is this for home use or are you planning to use this for the Restaurant also?  While the UDS does pretty well even for larger parties, they do have limited grill space.  The good thing is that they are cheap enough to build so that you could afford 2,3, or even 4.  I know we talked about the big U.S. style trailer mounts and your missus not wanting one parked in the drive.  If you plan to use for your Restaurant you may need to think either bigger or more smokers.  I am sure good smoked foods will really take off in your Restaurant.  I try to build one once.  Build it larger than you think you may need.  Do your research and spend the money once.  You may use more fuel but it is easier to smoke smaller amounts in a larger smoker than wish your smoker was large enough to smoke the amounts you now need.  Nothing wrong with a well built wooden smokehouse.  Propane or electric heat source.  I would use propane because it is cheaper to run than electric when you get into a larger house and you don't have to pay an electrician to come to your home and install a circuit and run power out to the smokehouse.  You can put a lot of product in a good smokehouse.  I have included 2 threads below.  Each are built by long time members and each did a really great job.  Also have a look in to larger reverse flow smokers, the trailer mount type.  Trailer mount would also allow you to consider offsite catering for parties, weddings and such.  Reverse flow is the way I would go if I were going to build the trailer mount type.  Sorry. As usual I have rambled on.  Let me know if I can help further.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140513/daves-smokehouse-part-9-test-runs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/88853/found-a-burner-for-smokehouse


----------



## smokerpaul (Nov 20, 2013)

hi baz senior

your pid should have an auto learn feature,when i use mine i bring the uds almost up to cook temp first then i set up the pid and that is about it .i did try to set up the P the I and the D settings as per the instructions that i got with the controller but they didn't work too well so auto functioned it and it works great


----------



## knockmoreben (Nov 21, 2013)

I just coverted a stove. Vents for air control and and awesome way of taking the smoke away from areas you don't want it to be. Simples

Ben


----------



## knockmoreben (Nov 21, 2013)

i see weber are bringing out a smaller version of the smokey mountain smoker 37cm. should be handy for the smaller parties at home.


----------



## smokerpaul (Nov 21, 2013)

weber are just cashing in on the fact that people have been building "mini wsm's" for years using tamale pots on the weber smokey joe mini bbq's,they are used quite a lot by "tailgate" bbqers. apparently a very good and economical smoker, i have always wanted to build one but could never find the right size pot here. and yes it will be a handy little smoker if only doing a small amount ,i built the uds in my avatar and i don't use it unless i am having a few family round or i have the money to fill it up and smoke a load of pork shoulder and vac seal and freeze it













smoker pics 027.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 6, 2013






(pulled pork is excellent re-heated boil in the bag style it tastes just as good as when it was just done) ,

if i do chicken or fatties etc i will smoke indirect in either my 47cm or 57cm kettles it is just easier for just us 2 (or 4 ) 













smoker pics 030.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 8, 2013


















004.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Nov 21, 2013






sorry i am rambling on


----------



## knockmoreben (Nov 22, 2013)

Ramble away Paul love your style.

I've been selling their entire range for the last 7 years and I don't own any of it.. And I can buy them at cost. I admit I do own some of their gadgets which have there uses.

Smoke on


----------



## clipol (Nov 27, 2013)

vecchiobob said:


> I was thinking of buying a new smoker and whilst chatting with Danny he suggested why not try and build my own.
> I like the idea of a wooden one but I think I will go electric for cooking using an electric element.


Hi vecchiobob,

Please check out my link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152234/d-i-y-smoker

If doubts, just ask


----------



## vecchiobob (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks clipol


----------



## clipol (Dec 15, 2013)

No problem. We're here to help eachother, aren't we? :icon_biggrin:


----------



## wade (Dec 20, 2013)

smokerpaul said:


> smoker pics 027.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find most of the things from the smoker reheat well as boil-in-the-bag. I usually use the sous vide pouches now as standard whenever I freeze. The chamber vac-pac has opened up whole new avenues though the kitchen packer still does a pretty good job too. I see you are using a chamber packet - which one do you use?


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 21, 2013)

Wade said:


> I find most of the things from the smoker reheat well as boil-in-the-bag. I usually use the sous vide pouches now as standard whenever I freeze. The chamber vac-pac has opened up whole new avenues though the kitchen packer still does a pretty good job too. I see you are using a chamber packet - which one do you use?


i use a seal a meal unit i think they are all about the same ,it does the job lol


----------

